# Update



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya Celebrix is over priced and with way to many side effects to even bother with. I am glad they are helping her now if I could just get my hubby to sting me. It is hard to show hom how to do it on my self when I can not reach the area I need to have him do. Living in chronic pain is no fun to say the least. And I so know what she is going through. I dont have another appointment to see the dr for another month. And I am not allowed to go to the local er no matter how much I am hurting to get pain relief. I would not want to go to our hosp anyway as they treat you like a junkie and just put you on a hold till you are in even more pain and are now with drawing from not having access to your reg pain meds. I wish I could have the bees sting my jaw TMJ joints as when they spasum it sends my whole face in an upraor as well as the headach fro hell.

I hope it continues to help her I am sure it will. If i would have more help with the areas I need it with I would be doing more of it.

Angi
Hanford Ca


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Angi_H said:


> And I am not allowed to go to the local er no matter how much I am hurting to get pain relief.


Why would that be?

Keith


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Do to a pain contract with my pain management dr. I have to call him and then if and I say IF he thinks it is necessary and can not wait till the office is open the next day he will ok an er visit. But even then I get treated like a junkie and a drug seeker. When heck If I did not have to be on a pain patch pain pills for breakthrough pain and muscle relaxers I wouldnt. As I hate taking meds and pills I am so sich of it.

Angi


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I started BVT on my knees a few weeks ago. When I heard about it and did some research, and was ready to try something because nothing else worked. I started with the mind set, well lets see if nothing else it will help me build a good immunity to bee stings since I already get stung beekeeping anyway.
Then I went to guarded optimism, was I feeling better or was I just having a better day? Then I start to just be optimistic, now I have to say I’ll be darned it really works. I quit using my arthritis med and really don’t need them anymore. My right knee hasn’t felt this good for a very long time the left is lagging behind because of a physical injury that required surgery to correct but is greatly improved. 
Try it you will be amazed.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got multiple bad discs in my spine, from neck to tailbone. Bulging discs with stenosis. Had surgery in '93, and have use physical therapy, stens, acupuntcure, chiropractor, etc. There are a few physical therapy moves that do help. 

When the pain is raw nerve pains, beestings help tremendously. If it's muscle pain, they don't help. Day before yesterday my elbows and knuckles were flared up sumtin fierce, I think it's a tendon prob from the discs in back and neck, or arthritis maybe. Beestings in each elbow, 4 knuckles on left hand and 2 knuckles on right. Immediate relief, and no pains tonight, 2 days later! 

I've been doing beestings as treatments for sciatica for over 15 years, it really works for me! I found out about BVT quite by accident. I was working my hives when I got stung a couple times and noticed my sciatica was gone for a whole day! I've been doing BVT ever since for treatment of sciatica.


----------

